# Kiemengriff beim Hecht



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi an alle ...


Ich wollte mal in zukunft den Hechtgriff versuchen, habe es bis jetzt einmal ;-)

Nun ja , da habe ich aber in die Falsche Kieme gegriffen und hatte leichte verletzungen an meinem Finger ;-(

Seit da an habe ich es nicht wieder versucht ....

Habe es bis jetzt auch nur auf DVD gesehen ...

Kann mir das einer mal so erklären das es leicht zu verstehen ist ???

Auf DVD sieht das ja auch immer so kinderleicht aus ^^

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi,
ups , dann habe ich all die Jahre bei unzähligen Hechten etwas falsch gemacht :q
Ich lande jeden Hecht mit der Hand , allerdings vom vom Boot aus.
Aber ich packe nie in die Kiemen , ich packe den Hecht von unten unterm Maul , dann ist die Verletzungsgefahr für Mensch und Fisch am geringsten.
So habe ich auch noch nie einen Hecht verloren .
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Mal eine Frage: Möchtest du die Hechte wieder releasen oder verwerten? Denn ein Kiemengriff kann dem Hecht Schaden zufügen.

Viele landen die Hechte auch, indem sie sie am Kopf packen. Das erscheint mir auch ein wenig leichter und ungefährlicher.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi , 

ich Release alle Hechte wieder ....

Ja sorry in den Heften liest man ja nur immer den Begriff Kiemengriff ...



Wie funktioniert das nun ?  Dem Hecht von unten ins Maul zu greifen ??

Muss ich da was beachten ??


----------



## micha1581 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

|bigeyes das möchte ich aber sehen wie du nen Hecht von 100+ von Hand landest ohne durch den Kiemendeckel hinter den Kiefer zu packen.


----------



## micha1581 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

so ungefähr. du packst dem Hecht von unten in den Kiemenspalt, so das die Finger nach vorne zum Maul zeigen. also hast du ihn dann quasi am unterkiefer. aufpassen mußt du, das du nicht zwischen die Kiemenbögen packst.


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Ist das der breite/längste spalt unter dem Maul oder gibt es da mehrere ???

Gruß


----------



## Seefliege (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

|wavey:

genau, in den spalt *zwischen kiemen und kiemendeckel ... *heißt ja nicht umsonst "kiemendeckelgriff". |bigeyes funktioniert meistens ganz einfach, gerade bei größeren hechten. kleinere werden einfach mit dem "nackengriff" gepackt. ein paar leichte verletzungen an den händen, in form von kleineren kratzern, trägt man beim erfolgreichen angeln auf hecht eigentlich immer davon.  nur solltest du dem fisch natürlich nicht in die kiemen greifen ... #d


----------



## micha1581 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

|good:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> genau, in den spalt *zwischen kiemen und kiemendeckel ... *heißt ja nicht umsonst "kiemendeckelgriff". |bigeyes funktioniert meistens ganz einfach, gerade bei größeren hechten. kleinere werden einfach mit dem "nackengriff" gepackt. ein paar leichte verletzungen an den händen, in form von kleineren kratzern, trägt man beim erfolgreichen angeln auf hecht eigentlich immer davon.  nur solltest du dem fisch natürlich nicht in die kiemen greifen ... #d


 
|good:

Und das mit den Kratzern ist ja eig. Pflicht, ohne Ehrenwunde verlasse ich nicht das Wasser:q

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Schonmal was vom Kescher gehört?
Da muss ich den Hecht weder hinterm Kopf quetschen noch ihm in Nähe der stark durchbluteten Kiemen greifen, und sein ganzes Gewicht muss er nicht auch noch selbst tragen.

Dieses ganze Handgelande wird doch nur deshalb praktiziert, weil es angeblich so cool aussieht. Der Kampf Mensch gegen die Kreatur und so ein Quatsch. Für vergleichbaren Blödsinn gebe man mal "Barschgriff" in die Suche ein...#d


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom Kescher gehört?
> Da muss ich den Hecht weder hinterm Kopf quetschen noch ihm in Nähe der stark durchbluteten Kiemen greifen, und sein ganzes Gewicht muss er nicht auch noch selbst tragen.
> 
> Dieses ganze Handgelande wird doch nur deshalb praktiziert, weil es angeblich so cool aussieht. Der Kampf Mensch gegen die Kreatur und so ein Quatsch. Für vergleichbaren Blödsinn gebe man mal "Barschgriff" in die Suche ein...#d


 
Ich benutze auch *immer* einen Kescher. Ist eben einfacher und nicht so umständlich (Verrenkungen mit der Rute in der Hand:q...), und man fällt auch nicht so leicht ins Wasser (Gruß an einen "schlauen" Freund:q).

Martin, Mensch, Mensch, Mensch, was du uns hier wieder auftischst..:q:q:q

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier ein klassischer Fall von "Kimmengriff"


 

Schade, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob der Zander schon verzückt die Augen verdreht...:q


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Alles klar, werds beim nächsten grossen mal in ruhe versuchen ...

Vielen dank, für eure hilfe ....


Gruß


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom Kescher gehört?
> Da muss ich den Hecht weder hinterm Kopf quetschen noch ihm in Nähe der stark durchbluteten Kiemen greifen, und sein ganzes Gewicht muss er nicht auch noch selbst tragen.
> 
> Dieses ganze Handgelande wird doch nur deshalb praktiziert, weil es angeblich so cool aussieht. Der Kampf Mensch gegen die Kreatur und so ein Quatsch. Für vergleichbaren Blödsinn gebe man mal "Barschgriff" in die Suche ein...#d


 

Ja klar ich nehme immer kescher, nur hattest du schonmal das Problem das der wobbler mit beiden drillingen voll im kescher verdreht ist ... ??

Gummikescher hin oder her, wenn der drilling richtig verdreht ist, dauert das ne weile ...

Was ist für den Hecht nun schlimmer, der kurze Griff und das er schnell zurück ins wassser kommt oder das er erst b5 Min im  boot liegt weil man ihn nicht aus dem Kescher bekommt ^^

Ausserdem warum trägt der Hecht sein eigenes Gewicht ...

Ich würde für die handlandung immer beide Hände benutzen ...

Eine am Kopf und eine zum stützen am hinteren ende ....


Was ist nun schlimmer für den Hecht ????


----------



## Algon (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hallo,

ich nehme beim Hecht nur noch den Kescher.
Habe den Kiemendeckelgriff einmal versucht, wahrscheinlich falsch, und habe mir dermaßen den Mittelfinger aufgeschnitten.........


MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Ja klar ich nehme immer kescher, nur hattest du schonmal das Problem das der wobbler mit beiden drillingen voll im kescher verdreht ist ... ??


 
In diesem Fall zwicke ich die Drillinge ab und weiter geht´s. Aber du hast Recht, wenn 2 Drillinge rumbaumeln, wird es suboptimal mit dem Kescher. Allerdings bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass sogar der gekonnte Einsatz eines Gaffs für den Hecht schonender ist als ein Nacken- oder Kiemengriff. Guck auch mal da:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142659&highlight=kiemengriff+Frage

OT: Zanderzone und ich haben unseren Streit ad acta gelegt.


----------



## Hecht2 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi habe was von einem Landehandschuh gehört wenn nicht wär das noch eine Option oder was haltet ihr davon? 
vor allem an algon wär dann vll nicht passiert 


mfg. Hecht2


----------



## Algon (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> Hi habe was von einem Landehandschuh gehört wenn nicht wär das noch eine Option oder was haltet ihr davon?
> vor allem an algon wär dann vll nicht passiert
> 
> 
> mfg. Hecht2


 
nur, finde ich, das der Landehandschuh für den zweiten Mann an Bord ist. Alleine macht es sich schlecht, während des drillen sich den Handschuh anzuziehen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Seefliege (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

|wavey: @ Algon;

" ... Alleine macht es sich schlecht, während des drillen sich den Handschuh  anzuziehen ..."

finde ich nicht, wenn man schon darauf vorbereitet ist und sich alles was man so braucht griffbereit hinlegt ... ich ziehe für die landung von metrigen auch sicherheitshalber einen neoprenhandschuh an. #6

@ Kohlmeise;

wenn du den einsatz von gummierten keschernetzen meinst, gehe ich mit. aber will man (eventuell) *C&R *betreiben, verbietet es sich die fische mit stino-keschern zu keschern. zumindestens reduziert man damit die überlebenschancen des fisches. ich habe schon ne menge fische gefangen, die völlig verpilzt waren bzw. irgendwelche wucherungen am körper hatten. daran schuld zu sein, darauf habe ich echt keinen bock. #d fische, die nicht vermessen oder abgelichtet werden sollen und/oder müssen, sollten besser gleich vorm boot noch im wasser mit der lösezange abgehakt werden. außer natürlich, das geht wegen tief sitzenden haken nicht ... fische die ich mitnehmen möchte, werden natürlich *gekeschert *... #6


----------



## Criss81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi,

ich benutzte eigentlich auch immer den Kiemendeckelgriff. Das Problem dürfte für die meisten die richtige Anwendung sein. Der Griff heist Kiemendeckelgriff und nicht Kiemengriff. Habe schon Leute gesehen die voll in die Kiemen langen, dass dies nicht gesund oder angenehm für den Hecht ist kann man sich denken. Aber diesen Fehler merkt man relativ schnell durch die blutenden Hand die man sich meist bei der Aktion einhandelt. 

Ich lege nachdem ich den Fisch ausgedrillt hab, die Rute beiseite. Und packe mit der linken Hand in den Kiemendeckel und unterstütze mit der rechten Hand am Bauch bzw. Schwanz. Ich denke dass ist schonend genug. 

Aufpassen sollte man dennoch, Ist der Köder weit im Maul und man packt beherzt zu oder der Fisch schlägt nochmal, hat man unter Umständen auch schnell mal nen Drilling im Finger.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ich lege nachdem ich den Fisch ausgedrillt hab, die Rute beiseite. Und packe mit der linken Hand in den Kiemendeckel und unterstütze mit der rechten Hand am Bauch bzw. Schwanz. Ich denke dass ist schonend genug.


 

Wie geht das? Rute beiseite legen? Dann muss der Hecht nicht nur ausgedrillt, sondern komatös gedrillt sein, dass er sich bei plötzlich schlaffer Schnur keinen Zentimeter mehr bewegt. Oder nimmst du die Hauptschnur dabei in die Hand und hältst den Fisch so auch Spannung?

Ich will die Praxis jetzt nicht in Frage stellen, weiß aber ehrlich nicht, wie das vom technischen her sicher durchführbar sein soll...|bigeyes


----------



## Criss81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi Kohlmeise,

ich hab die Hauptschnur dabei in der Hand. Also man muss dabei die Schnur  schon auf Spannung halten. Ich kanns dir irgendwie nicht besser erklären und behaupte auch nicht dass dies die allerbeste Lösung ist. Aber auch wenn sich dass doof anhört ich habe an einigen Stellen einige Hechte schon mehrmals gefangen, die sahen putzmunter und auch gesund aus, daher gehe ich nun mal davon aus, dass diese Methode nicht die schlechteste sein kann. 

Lasse mich aber auch gerne belehren und vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: fische, die nicht vermessen oder abgelichtet werden sollen und/oder müssen, sollten besser gleich vorm boot noch im wasser mit der lösezange abgehakt werden.



Hi,
so handhabe ich es in den meisten Fällen 
Daher gibts bei mir auch so wenig Bilder von Hechten und Zandern außerhalb vom Wasser :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi Jungs habe da mal ein paar Fragen weswegen ich nicht nen Extra Fred aufmachen will....

Reicht für Hecht ein Stahlvorfach mit 9kg ?

Und nehmt Ihr wenn Ihr auf Zander fischt eins was bissle schwächer ist oder habt Ihr vom Stahlvorfach nur eine Größe da die Ihr dann für alles benutzt ?

Ich weiß fürn Zander bräucht man eigentlich keins, aber bei uns schwimmen viel zuviele Hechte rum weshalb ich nicht ohne fischen will !

Was kommen den für Stahlvorfächer in Frage, ich möcht die verdrallen....  zum verdrallen wurde mir von nem Hecht Spezie nur das Drenan und das Fox ich glaub Twist Wire heisst es empfohlen.....

Andere gute die man zum verdrallen benutzen kann gibts nicht ?



Sorry fürs Fred vergewaltigen... miauuuu.....


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hi,
ja , sollte reichen , ich benutze immer 9 KG Stahlvorfächer von 7x7 .
Egal ob auf Hecht oder Zander , da bei uns Hecht und Zander gleich stark vertreten sind nutze ich immer ein Stahlvorfach.
Ich habe einen einfachen Wirbel drauf , da verdrallt nichts .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so handhabe ich es in den meisten Fällen
> Daher gibts bei mir auch so wenig Bilder von Hechten und Zandern außerhalb vom Wasser :q
> Gruß Udo


 naja Udo was sehe ich den da auf deinen Bild.
Ich benutze bei Hechten den Fischgreifer oder einen Handschuh.
Versucht doch mal vom Boot einen Hecht im Wasser ab zumachen.Das ist ziemlich gefährlich für Hecht und Angler,ich spreche hier von Meterware nicht von Jünglingen.
Deshalb auf die Abhakmatte und dann zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

hehe, ne ne ich meine um die Wirbel und Haken zu befestigen nehme ich keine Klemmhülsen mache auch keine Knoten und benutze auch keinen Kleber, sondern verdrall das Stahlvorfach einfach mit/ohne nix außer nen Siliconschlauch wird dann drübert gezogen, fertig is das..... 

Weiß nicht ob du diese Technik kennst, wenn Nein hier hast n Video halt in Englisch..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiKT1d3-irE


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

@Knigge: 9kg ist schon recht massiv, mir reichen für gewöhnlich 5-6kg voll aus, das ist für mich schon reines Hechtangeln. Mit einer normalen Spinnausrüstung kannst Du die schon nicht aufbringen...

Fange damit durchaus auch große Fische, mit meinem Standart-Flexonit mit 5,x kg kann ich die Marmors von 1,30 bis 1,40 eigentlich immer landen.

Weiss garnicht was Du gegen Quetschhülsen hast, einfach und gut...


*Back 2 Topic:*

Kiemengriff beim Hecht ist easy, wenn der Hecht groß genug ist und man gut ans Wasser kommt (optimal vom Boot/im Wasser stehend). Bei nicht so großen Fischen und wenn man nicht gescheit ans Wasser kommt würde ich ihn nicht empfehlen, da ist es für Fisch wie Angler besser einen ordentlichen Kescher zu nehmen.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Hab nix gegen Klemmhülsen, aber find das verdrallen einfach supi !

hmmm... muss ich überlegen aber denk werd erstmal eins mit 9kg kaufen, und später vielleicht mal noch eins mit 6-7kg.




*Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen 1x1, 7x7, 1x7 usw,....

Was bedeutet das^^?*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

Du bist sowas von OT...

1*1 = 1 Draht

1*7 = 7 Drähte

7*7 = 49 Drähte

Mehr dünne Drähte => Flexibler


----------



## Seefliege (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*

|wavey: Zanderjäger;

" ... Versucht doch mal vom Boot einen Hecht im  Wasser ab zumachen.Das ist ziemlich gefährlich für Hecht und  Angler,ich spreche hier von Meterware nicht von Jünglingen ..."

was die großfische betrifft, so hast du ja recht. allerdings sind es ja auch genau diese fische, die unbedingt mal zu einen kurzen "landgang" kommen müssen: klick klack und schon können sie wieder schwimmen ...  das lösen mit der lösezange im wasser muss von fall zu fall entschieden werden, je nach dem wie der fisch gehakt ist. sitzten die/der haken nur im vorderen bereich des maules oder an der maulkante, was bei kleineren und mittleren exemplaren die regel ist, fasst man mit der (geschützten) hand das vorfach und hält den (ausgedrillten) fisch an der oberfläche. mit der anderen hand greift man mit der lösezange (am besten mit auftriebskörper versehen) den zu lösenden haken und löst ihn mit einem ruck gegen das gewicht des fisches. das funktioniert mit ein wenig übung absolut problemlos. haben wir in spanien sogar bei kleineren wallern so gemacht. allerdings nur, wenn die haken nicht zu tief sitzen. dann muss der fisch halt ins boot ... #6


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kiemengriff beim Hecht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Knigge, Du erzählst, dass Du immer verdrillst.... dabei hast Du in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass Du Dir den Kram zum Vorfach-twizzeln (incl. Vorfach und Zubehör) erst bestellen willst....
> 
> Mann, hau doch nicht so auf die Kagge, wenn Du es selbst noch nichtmal probiert hast... sondern nur gelesen oder bei youtube gesehen hast....




Willst in jedem Fred Stress anfangen, wegen nix... alles total falsch verstanden, aber klar wenn man das will .... Und wo hau ich auf die Kagge ???? zuhart......
Das Zeugs hab ich schon längst gekauft nur noch kein Stahlvorfach, weil ich bisher mit fertigen gefischt hab.... von nem Kollegen hab ich vor nem Monat ne Hand voll solcher verdrallten S-Vorfächer gekriegt, weshalb ich auch darauf gekommen bin... aber wem erzähl ich das hier eigentlich..... geht dich eigentlich nix an.

Außerdem hat Udo meinen Twist Stick damals bestimmt mitbekommen, ich habs lediglich gut gemeint und dne Link hier reingestellt weil das doch kaum jemand kennt !

Mich würd mal interessieren, was du so abgehst..... mittlerweile wirds langsam recht amüsant

Wenn du mich nich leiden kannst bleib einfach weg und denk dir deinen Teil !

Selbe im anderen Thread, da kommst auf einmal daher das es bei deinem Dealer wenigstens 1kg Packungen gibt und lauter solch komisches Zeugs.... echt n Witz.

Kann ich nix dafür das du mich nich leiden kannst, aber las es hiermit einfach gut sein !



Sorry fürs OT, Danke @S-Stefan.


----------

